# 2011 Goldie Eagle



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

this thing is so cute but my stupid cousin wont let me go naywhere near it


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

Click on the picture


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

very cute, gunna grow into a stunning bird.


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

his name is iyaz...heres another pic

pls click


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

He is seriously cute, I can't wait to see him grow into a stunning adult


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

i think it would be better if we waited because although hed become a stunning adult, he wont become cuter then this


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice feet. What's the plan for him?


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well following kazakh tradition, he would be manned for 6 months and then trined to hunt WOLVES, but since we dont have any of them in England, hell probably be put in for jackrabbits, foxes or even baby deer.

Here comes the sad bit, Kazakh tradition dictates that once the bird has been with its "master" for 10 years it must be set free, but because of the reptor abandment laws in the UK it would probably just be resold.

Pujan Kerai


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Hunting wolves with eagles on horseback down the high street would probably bring lots of unwanted attention


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

here wee do it on atvs or quadbikes on open country,,,hawksport can i ask question,,,if i had a raptor, would i be able to take it to my publick countrypark and hunti it???


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think so. Killing cute little fury things in front of families having ppicnics isn't going to do english falconry any good at all. Knock on doors and get yourself some nice farm land to hunt on. You will find it much easier to get permission to fly hawks and falcons than you would to run dogs. It seems to be a bit more respectable.
What do you plan on flying?


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I don't think so. Killing cute little fury things in front of families having ppicnics isn't going to do english falconry any good at all. Knock on doors and get yourself some nice farm land to hunt on. You will find it much easier to get permission to fly hawks and falcons than you would to run dogs. It seems to be a bit more respectable.
> What do you plan on flying?


i was thinking of getting a harris,,,and i was asking about the law part. cos the are im talking about hteres never anyone there...its like a deserted field...not even dongwalkers go there and where i live this is the only possible place.

anyway i was thinking of getting a MHH


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The thing with a HH is they really need to hunt. Too much flying to the fist or even lure work will have a HH screaming all day. To hunt a HH you need lots of productive land. I like the males in more enclosed land they are quicker offf the fist and more agile than the females. You need to be carefull where you buy from. The quality of HH varies from hawks that have been bred from brother and sister birds that have never done anything in the field and have been reared on chicks and may well break a leg as soon as they are jessed up. To hawks bred from proven hunters and reared on rat and quail.
If you can't hunt you would be better of with a common buzzard. They would teach you much more about training than a HH would and would be perfectly happy to follow you around a field each day being fed.


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the advice mate incase i cant get a buzzard would a redtail be okay


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

A male rt would teach you plenty.


----------

